# R16-300 change LNB to stacked, how?



## likegadgets (Dec 29, 2005)

I need to changed the LNB type to stacked on a R16-300. 

I tried everything I found searching the forums, Including:

1) Depressing the active and right arrow buttons simultaneously
2) Forcing a firmware update with red button restart and 0 2 4 6 8

Any one knows how to do this. Perhaps getting to the R16 back to set language screen? (can't do that either)

Thanks


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

likegadgets said:


> I need to changed the LNB type to stacked on a R16-300.
> 
> I tried everything I found searching the forums, Including:
> 
> ...


Not sure about how to get back to the "set language" screen, but to the other issue the R16 does not have an internal de-stacker like the R-15. If stacking is a must then you're going to need to purchase an external one such as two of the single tuner Sonora D575 (one for each DVR tuner), Or one of their D575D duel de-stackers to support both of the DVR's tuners.

http://sonorastore.com/stde.html


----------



## likegadgets (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. As it turns out, my R16 does have internal destacking.
The trick was that I had to press active and right arrow buttons simultaneously at the setup screen and by simultaneously I mean exactly at the same time.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

likegadgets said:


> Thanks for the reply. As it turns out, my R16 does have internal destacking.
> The trick was that I had to press active and right arrow buttons simultaneously at the setup screen and by simultaneously I mean exactly at the same time.


Hey, glad to hear it;

And surprised to hear the R16 actually has an internal de-stacker like the R15. While I've had R16s before, I've never needed the frequency de-stacking feature on them so I had to run a forum search on the issue and quickly hit upon ones from he, whom for his own special reasons, has great expertise on these SD-DVRs, "ThomasM,"  , back in 2009 and '10
posted that the R16 had no such capability and I simply went with that answer.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2568833#post2568833

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2237314#post2237314


----------

